# Content.IE5 folder



## SharonS (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi,
I'm running Windows ME. In the content.ie5 folder there is a folder named: dvlgstbh.vvj. It's 268gb. When I try to delete this I get a message saying it's too big to send to the recycling bin, do I want to permanently delete it? When I click yes, it says it can't find it. I've even booted into dos mode and deleted from there. When I go back into the folder it's still there. Going to system tools, disk cleanup doesn't work either. I've tried everything and can't delete this folder. My computer isn't infected with a virus, I've run spybot and shredder. Can someone tell me how to get rid of this folder?
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hello,,,,,are there subfolders inside that folder?


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Have you tried going into dos and deleting the entire content.ie5 folder? It will rebuild on boot.

Let us know


----------



## SharonS (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi,
Yes, these are subfolders inside the content.ie5 folder. There are four others. Those I can delete. When in DOS it confirmed about deleting the folder dvlgstbh.vvj, it seemed as though it deleted the folder. I was denied access trying to delete the Content.IE5 folder. When back in windows explorer, the folder was still there. I should explain, I tried the shred the folder using spybot. The folder had the same name, except the extension was .idn. It seemed the folder got shredded. But, it only renamed it to the above. Strange! I've had Housecall scan my computer for viruses in case AVG didn't pick something up, both scans came back clean.
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Since you are running ME you will need a boot disk to get into pure DOS, but this should work for you.

How to Delete in DOS and be done with it. Quick. Efficient

Start > Shutdown and Restart in MS_DOS mode Depending on your OS you may need a boot disk to start in DOS.

Once in DOS type in the following commands exactly:

_Optional step: *dir* make a note of the amount of free space _

1. *cd \* (This will insure that you are at the *C:* if not...type in *C: *) 
2. *DELTREE /Y RECYCLED*
3. *SMARTDRV.EXE * (This will make the deletions run faster)
*
4. CD \WINDOWS
5. DELTREE /Y COOKIES* (You may want to keep your cookies; up to you) *
6. DELTREE /Y HISTORY 
7. DELTREE /Y RECENT
8. DELTREE /Y TEMP
9. DELTREE /Y TEMPOR~1*

(Depending on when the last time you cleaned these out it could take a fair amount of time even with Smartdvr enabled. Relax and get a cup of coffee.)

_Optional step: *dir* make a note of the amount of free space _ The difference between this and the first time is the amount of space you have recovered.

While you are still in DOS, I would suggest running scandisk to check the hard drive for any errors.
*
10. Scandisk
*
Once scandisk is done, reboot

ctrl-alt-delete to reboot to windows

Fear not, all of these folders will be recreated when you reboot windows.

If you have never deleted Temporary Internet Files in the past, my guess is that you can recover 50 - 500 meg of HD space. Maybe more if you have never done it since day one.

The most space I have ever recovered from someone's PC was a whopping 2.3 gig.

Oh, by the way, boot time is slightly improved and you will notice a marked reduction in time to run a virus scan and defrag.

Now that you have gotten rid of that "land fill" called Temporary Internet Files, you may want to reboot into Safe Mode and run defrag.

Next power down and then as you start up hold down the crtl key (depending on manufacture some use the F8 key. If ctrl doesn't work, try again using the F8 key) Which ever way is successful you should now have a black screen with a menu of 5 or 6 choices. Select Safe Mode.

Once in Safe Mode, click on Start > Run and type in defrag. Defragging in Safe Mode is faster because defrag isn't interrupted by the windows background disk and "house keeping" calls.

This will take some time (several hours) depending on the size of your HD and the speed of your PC in general.

The above procedure will get rid of 85 to 90% of the trash on your HD. For a more comprehensive list of files to delete see Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips  in general and specifically the excellent article on "Throwing Out The Trash".

Good Luck. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

If you want to delete the index.dat but want to keep a cache for IE, no need to mess with DOS. As these files are locked by explorer.exe, you can't delete them but there is a trick to bypass the problem, you rename the folder where the index.dat is located. 
For instance, you can rename the folder Content.IE5 to whatever you want. After the next reboot, you will be able to delete the entire old folder Content.IE5 with all its files.
Windows will create a new Content.IE5 folder with a clean index.dat and 4 brand-new sub-folders.
Same for Windows\Cookies or Windows\History, just rename the folder cookies in another name and it will be possible to delete the index.dat in Cookies after a reboot.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Either way will work for you.

However, if you put the steps 1-9 in a bat file, name it cleanme.bat, the whole process takes about 3 seconds of your time and then you let the computer do the rest of the work.

Isn't that what computers are for? Let it do the work.

PS: add a line 10 that says *win* and it reboots up into windows for you too.


----------



## SharonS (Nov 28, 2003)

This is what happened in DOS
Beginning free space 27,569.09 ending free space 161,740,662
This is unbelievable to me since I clean the files everyday.
The following are errors received when deleting the tempor~1 files. c:windows\tempor~1\content.ie5\g9yvw5a file allocation table bad, drive c. After running scandisk I was able to delete this.
c\dir00053 directory is damaged
c\dir00054 directory is damaged
recycled\DC5 directory is damaged
recycled\DC6 directory is damaged
recycled\DC7 directory is damaged
recycled\DC11 directory is damaged AD damaged, completely unusable
scandisk detected an invalid logfile name entry on this drive but was unable to fix it.
441 Invalid directory entries were removed
4 Invalid directory entries were removed
2 lost directories were reinstated
85 lost clusters were saved as files
Scandisk did not fix all the error it found

When trying to run disk deframent in safe mode this is the error I received:
Scandisk cannot defragment this drive because the drive contains errors that must first be repaired. To repair your drive click scandisk, and then try defragmenting again.

Should I reformat and start fresh? Could the hd be bad? I just ran maxtors diagnostics on the hd and it passed all the tests.
Thanks,
Sharon



> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Since you are running ME you will need a boot disk to get into pure DOS, but this should work for you.
> 
> How to Delete in DOS and be done with it. Quick. Efficient
> ...


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

Try chkdsk from DOS.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats not looking right,,I have never seen scandisk refer to the recycle bin. Do these 2 things please. Post a hijack log Download, unzip, double click HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet . More instructions are at the site. Get a virus scan, its free and often shows more than an onboard scanner would.

click below

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/


----------



## SharonS (Nov 28, 2003)

Been to Panda-virus free.
Here is the log files.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 1:49:32 PM, on 1/25/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EPSON\EBAPI\SAGENT2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TABLET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\SCANNER\EXE16\AM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EPSON\INK MONITOR\INKMONITOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\ADAPTEC SHARED\CREATECD\CREATECD50.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\EASY CD CREATOR 5\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SM56HLPR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VITALSIGNS\NET.MEDIC\PROGRAM\NETMEDIC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VITALSIGNS\NET.MEDIC\PROGRAM\SYSHOOK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_S10IC2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\WASHER\WWDISP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\ZIP\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.iwon.com/
F1 - win.ini: run=C:\SCANNER\EXE16\AM.EXE
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {206E52E0-D52E-11D4-AD54-0000E86C26F6} - C:\PROGRA~1\FRESHD~1\FRESHD~1\FDCATCH.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\EPSON\Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD50] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adaptec Shared\CreateCD\CreateCD50.exe" -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SAgent2ExePath] C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Tablet] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Tablet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Index Washer] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\WashIdx.exe "Sharon"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Index Washer] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\WashIdx.exe "Sharon"
O4 - Startup: EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SRCV02.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: Net.Medic.lnk = C:\Program Files\VitalSigns\Net.Medic\Program\netMedic.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37958.1348958333
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003120501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {3E68E405-C6DE-49FF-83AE-41EE9F4C36CE} (Office Update Installation Engine) - http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc.cab



> _Originally posted by bandit429:_
> *Thats not looking right,,I have never seen scandisk refer to the recycle bin. Do these 2 things please. Post a hijack log Download, unzip, double click HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".
> 
> When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
> ...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats weird,, there is one questionable item there but I cannot say for sure its trouble. I think other suggestions are in order.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

It looks like a lot was cleaned up already by deleting those files and folders in DOS. Also scandisk did a lot of cleanup.

You won't be able to run defrag until you can get a clean scandisk run. I would suggest running scandisk again and make note of any errors it tells you about.

For more info on scandisk see this link
http://users.iafrica.com/c/cq/cquirke/scandisk.htm


----------



## SharonS (Nov 28, 2003)

First,
Thank you to everyone for all the help! I truly appreciate it. I finally got defrag to run. No problems. There are a lot of problems with this computer so I'm going to do a reformat and see how that works out.
Thanks again,
Sharon


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You are welcome Sharon.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Glad to help. :up: 
If there is anything else, let us know.


----------



## MicroIsLOOKN (Oct 25, 2004)

That is reason for that index file that you seemingly can't delete.

Here are some internet sights that will help you delete them. (some of the names are vulger *but that is the link name... i dont mean to offend*)

****microsoft.com (go to hidden files section or type in next link)
http://www.****microsoft.com/content/ms-hidden-files.shtml

http://www.textfiles.com/uploads/cleanup.txt

XP Users help.... must Create admin to delete files here is info
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/delcache.htm

To look at what microsoft has to say...... (if u delete we will just make it again)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;273010


----------



## MicroIsLOOKN (Oct 25, 2004)

MICROSOFT WANT TO SEE WHAT U ARE LOOKING AT!!!!!!!!!!

That is reason for that index file that you seemingly can't delete.

Here are some internet sights that will help you delete them. (some of the names are vulger *but that is the link name... i dont mean to offend*)

****microsoft.com (go to hidden files section or type in next link)
http://www.****microsoft.com/conten...den-files.shtml

http://www.textfiles.com/uploads/cleanup.txt

XP Users help.... must Create admin to delete files here is info
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/delcache.htm

To look at what microsoft has to say...... (if u delete we will just make it again)

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...BEN-US;273010


----------

